# Defending your Church



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/jesus-statue-church-pastors-defend-protests

How far would you go to defend your church against a horde of rioters?

3 things I would gladly die for, God, Family and Country.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

> 4 Thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image, or any likeness [of any thing] that [is] in heaven above, or that [is] in the earth beneath, or that [is] in the water under the earth: 5 Thou shalt not bow down thyself to them, nor serve them: for I the LORD thy God [am] a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children unto the third and fourth [generation] of them that hate me; 6 And shewing mercy unto thousands of them that love me, and keep my commandments.


What is being down to churches and historical monuments is shameful but I wouldn't ever take a human life to defend a building or statue. Government ordering the arrest, citation, and or detention of citizens who went to worship during the lockdown while allowing the same people to go to the grocery store, walmart, and all other "essential" businesses worries me far more.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I would use lethal force cause my Church is at my house. What to do with the thousands in the big buildings..just not sure. lol.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

One of two things would happen . . . I would run out of bullets . . . or targets.

Then I would quit shooting.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> One of two things would happen . . . I would run out of bullets . . . or targets.
> 
> Then I would quit shooting.
> 
> ...


Amen Pastor Dwight. Same here. And in a final act of deficance would chunk it at em like James Cagney did to the pesky G men. lol. And then pulll out our other gun and start over. Uhhh rah!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

As a member of my congregation's security team, I would defend the people who come to worship. Thankfully, we hire an officer to be present when we gather, so they can handle any vandalism issues.
If life or limb are threatened, I will shoot. If it's just property, I'll be a good witness and let the cop handle it.

The equation changes if their attack on property involves arson and people are present. That's a threat to life, even if the focus is property destruction.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wouldn't raise a finger. Have nothing to do with organized religion and will just leave it at that, trying to be nice.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> One of two things would happen . . . I would run out of bullets . . . or targets.
> 
> Then I would quit shooting.
> 
> ...


Oh, amen to that! Lord Jesus make me worthy to die for you and your church and your holy tabernacle and all that's within your little Ark there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Wouldn't raise a finger. Have nothing to do with organized religion and will just leave it at that, trying to be nice.


So, you have no church to defend. :tango_face_grin:

Sorry; just reread the opening post title and question.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm 1/2 Polish Catholic, that would mean kill every one of the basturds, their friends, and family. Put them on a pike roadside

Yarema and Jan Sobieski

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeremi_Wiśniowiecki

https://www.britannica.com/biography/John-III-Sobieski


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

You'd die to defend God, but a church building isn't God.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I think not

Correspondence -siege Czestochowa 1655 to Nov 21

read it Pual and part 2

One more thing , I have felt the Devil/Lucifer, *at my soul*, God/Jesus/Holy Sprit saved me. Thanks to be Christ


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

A building is just that.. a building. The church is the people that follows Gods law.
With that being said, I’d wing em in the brain and send them to hell where they belong.
TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> You'd die to defend God, but a church building isn't God.


Since when does the Creator need defending?

I remember something about a Great Commission. Seems that is our job but we don't want to do that. We prefer to fight the carnal targets.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Since when does the Creator need defending?
> 
> I remember something about a Great Commission. Seems that is our job but we don't want to do that. We prefer to fight the carnal targets.


So Denton, You would just bend over to evil? There is so much evil at work today you'd capitulate?

Our Father will prevail, but those without faith will inherit hell, not salvation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> So Denton, You would just bend over to evil? There is so much evil at work today you'd capitulate?
> 
> Our Father will prevail, but those without faith will inherit hell, not salvation.


Question back at you; are you fulfilling the Great Commission or simply feeling cozy in your own salvation? The building is a place for Christians to fellowship, right? It won't go to Hell if Christians don't reach out to it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Question back at you; are you fulfilling the Great Commission or simply feeling cozy in your own salvation? The building is a place for Christians to fellowship, right? It won't go to Hell if Christians don't reach out to it.


Denton,* I have felt/expericned SATAN*, have you? DAMM Scary thing! I did not welcome it, nor want it. It is an evil you do not want in this or afterlife. I am a Catholic, if not for my faith, I'd be lost.

I still have my soul.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Denton,* I have felt/expericned SATAN*, have you? DAMM Scary thing! I did not welcome it, nor want it. It is an evil you do not want in this or afterlife. I am a Catholic, if not for my faith, I'd be lost.
> 
> I still have my soul.


I mention the Great Commission and you in turn ask if I'd bend over to evil. I return by asserting the building is a soulless building where we meet and you respond by asking me if I've met Satan.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I mention the Great Commission and you in turn ask if I'd bend over to evil. I return by asserting the building is a soulless building where we meet and you respond by asking me if I've met Satan.


Well Denton I've met the Devil. My soul, is still intact. I pray to our Father to meet him,

See what happenes when You do.

My faith is firm, does not waver.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I mention the Great Commission and you in turn ask if I'd bend over to evil. I return by asserting the building is a soulless building where we meet and you respond by asking me if I've met Satan.


I hope You have made Your peace with our Savior, God bless You.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Denton,* I have felt/expericned SATAN*, have you? DAMM Scary thing! I did not welcome it, nor want it. It is an evil you do not want in this or afterlife. I am a Catholic, if not for my faith, I'd be lost.
> 
> I still have my soul.


You must be pretty special that Satan himself has visited you. Some people might think you have a mental issue. Stop calling people out just because they dont believe what you believe.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> As a member of my congregation's security team, I would defend the people who come to worship. Thankfully, we hire an officer to be present when we gather, so they can handle any vandalism issues.
> If life or limb are threatened, I will shoot. If it's just property, I'll be a good witness and let the cop handle it.
> 
> The equation changes if their attack on property involves arson and people are present. That's a threat to life, even if the focus is property destruction.


I got to do a ton of Church security off duty back in the Day. They paid good. Many golden memories from all denominations permitted. Where I worked at we had from Copts from Egypt to Jews from Cowtown. Cathlics..Methodists..and tongue talking name it and claim it follks in the middle. Not sure what to say about it other than I quit going to big chuches when they quit paying me. lol. Thats why I am the preacher of the Church at my house..or one of the reasons. I am well armed and know how to use em.Yall break me plumb up.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

No banning allowed. We agree with you as long as Satan dont like it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NOW to Bigwheel God bless you BW, 

to SGG Lucifer has a place for You, nice and warm.

Yes, I was visited by Lucifer. He wanted my soul, didn't get it. Not because of my sins, because of my faith.

SATAN might have a place for You SGG. Pray he does not, I will.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Denton can suck SATANS weiner!!! Ban me please.


Why do you want to be banned so badly?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Denton can suck SATANS weiner!!! Ban me please.


Yup. You sound like you are just filled with the Holy Spirit.

At least try and act like a civil adult.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> You'd die to defend God, but a church building isn't God.


Hope the Southern Baptists dont hear this. They think all Churches have separate zip codes. Sounded kinky to me. I am a big fan of the Universal Invisible Church. All Believers are part of the same Church in spite of the denominational preferences and the zip codes. One Body..with One Head. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Look at yourself, defile my faith, and a foul penis is on your menu, bon a petie.
> 
> I am a person of God.


Defile your faith? Show me where.

Your faith? You are mad because we don't allow GDs and F-bombs. Right now, you are trying to create strife and using filthy language to insult me. Let's talk about your faith. Considering how you are behaving, there is no evidence of your claim.

A tree shall be known by the fruit it bears.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Hope the Southern Baptists dont hear this. They think all Churches have separate zip codes. Sounded kinky to me. I am a big fan of the Universal Invisible Church. All Believers are part of the same Church in spite of the denominational preferences and the zip codes. One Body..with One Head. Jesus Christ.


We do? Well, this Southern Baptist learned something, today! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> NOW to Bigwheel God bless you BW,
> 
> to SGG Lucifer has a place for You, nice and warm.
> 
> ...


You are fighting an imaginary previously defeated foe in your head. Get some meds.
https://markdriscoll.org/what-christians-believe/jesus-defeat-satan-demons-cross/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> You are fighting an imaginary previously defeated foe in your head. Get some meds.
> https://markdriscoll.org/what-christians-believe/jesus-defeat-satan-demons-cross/


If you believe that fine.

If Lucifer were gone, we'd not have evil as we live, NOW. Look at things going on.

BW take care and God bless you.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> If you believe that fine.
> 
> If Lucifer were gone, we'd not have evil as we live, NOW. Look at things going on.
> 
> BW take care and God bless you.


Thanks and may God Bless you and yours also. The Book of Job should tell us God the Father runs this show and old Lucifer cant to do a thing without approval. The concept of God and the Devil fighting it out for dominance is Hindu or something. You aint a Hindu are ya? Thanks.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

bigwheel said:


> Hope the Southern Baptists dont hear this. They think all Churches have separate zip codes. Sounded kinky to me. I am a big fan of the Universal Invisible Church. All Believers are part of the same Church in spite of the denominational preferences and the zip codes. One Body..with One Head. Jesus Christ.


I attended Southern Baptist churches for many years and I don't know a single person who would have an issue with what I said.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They do not want to find out what I can do. If they wish to forfeit their life that is up to them. I shall not be ruled by fear imposed by man. I will fight.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Thanks and may God Bless you and yours also. The Book of Job should tell us God the Father runs this show and old Lucifer cant to do a thing without approval. The concept of God and the Devil fighting it out for dominance is Hindu or something. You aint a Hindu are ya? Thanks.


BW, I'm a big fan of Jesus Christ. Baptized, Christened, Confirmed. I'm a sinner, but I repent. I'm sorry for my sins. Most good people are.

My maternal grandparents were from Poland. No one has more Christian faith than the Poles. They fought the Islamic hordes for centuries.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Catholic Priest Attempts to Defend St. Louis Statue from Further Leftist Vandalism - Leftist Mob Threaten

Earlier this week the Gateway Pundit announced a prayer rally on Saturday at the iconic St. Louis Statue on Art Hill in Forest Park.

We planned the rally because there is currently a petition by local leftist and radical Umar Lee to remove this beautiful landmark in St. Louis City.
There is also a movement to rename the city because St. Louis was "Islamophobic."

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/06/catholic-priest-attempts-defend-st-louis-statue-leftist-vandalism-leftist-mob-threatens-take-cathedral-next-video/

Umar Lee needs to have a Slippy pike, then sent down Mississippi to the gulf


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> SGG Lucifer has a place for You, nice and warm.
> 
> Yes, I was visited by Lucifer. He wanted my soul, didn't get it. Not because of my sins, because of my faith.
> 
> SATAN might have a place for You SGG. Pray he does not, I will.


Yeah I would consider that a mental issue


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SGG said:


> If God was real, a true person of God would not tell another human being to suck a dick.


If God is not real to You, SGG, you'll be rotting in hell, forever. Have fun!!!

My friend is Jesus!!!

P.S. you can suck penis, I've already said my prayers


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

I love Christian fight night. The more unsure one is of faith, the more vocal and righteous one becomes.

Then throwing in sexual insults? Oh, this is too good. Such a fascination with fellatio. Particularly demonic fellatio.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pretty odd exchange.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Black 5 said:


> I love Christian fight night. The more unsure one is of faith, the more vocal and righteous one becomes.
> 
> Then throwing in sexual insults? Oh, this is too good. Such a fascination with fellatio. Particularly demonic fellatio.





bigwheel said:


> Pretty odd exchange.


I don't usually make comments about people's religious beliefs. I'm not religious at all but it's fine if others are, we all have our own things. Had to point out though that this was kind of weird. Not even trying to pick a fight, I'm done. I think he proved a point. Not the point he was hoping to make.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Since I last visited this topic it has gone off the rails in tremendous fashion.

OP: "How far would you go to defend your church?"
Page 3: "SATAN'S PENIS!!!"

Seriously, somebody deserves an award for this train wreck.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I would like to apoligize to anyone I've offended or made rude comments to on this thread.

I was involved in an auto accident last week. I have been, still am, in a great deal of pain and resorted to alcohol to ease my pain. Not the best decision, but when snookered I could ignore my misery and get sleep. I don't have transportation and unable to drive so have not went to the hospital. In retrospect, I should have just took an ambulance ride when it happened. I believe my leg may be broken and have rib and neck injuries. I'm hoping to get a ride to hospital later today

Please forgive my comments. I'll ask Gods forgiveness also.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I would like to apoligize to anyone I've offended or made rude comments to on this thread.
> 
> I was involved in an auto accident last week. I have been, still am, in a great deal of pain and resorted to alcohol to ease my pain. Not the best decision, but when snookered I could ignore my misery and get sleep. I don't have transportation and unable to drive so have not went to the hospital. In retrospect, I should have just took an ambulance ride when it happened. I believe my leg may be broken and have rib and neck injuries. I'm hoping to get a ride to hospital later today
> 
> Please forgive my comments. I'll ask Gods forgiveness also.


Dang it, boy! Why didn't you tell us?

Glad you are OK! Relax and enjoy the pain pills. Blunt force trauma isn't really fun.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Today we are home. A couple people called already this morning. The want to come out and get in some range time. Skills need to be practiced. Of course I told them come on out. We will defend what is ours against anyone that tries to take it from us. I want no trouble. We will darn sure be ready when ours choose to bring it to us. I stand on what I believe, who I am and what I have always been . Burn Madison if you wish . Take over Seattle, if those there wish to turn it over take it you can have it. 
Do not mess with what is ours.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Ok... it's not as fun if chemically induced.

Get your butt to a hospital and get well!!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I would like to apoligize to anyone I've offended or made rude comments to on this thread.
> 
> I was involved in an auto accident last week. I have been, still am, in a great deal of pain and resorted to alcohol to ease my pain. Not the best decision, but when snookered I could ignore my misery and get sleep. I don't have transportation and unable to drive so have not went to the hospital. In retrospect, I should have just took an ambulance ride when it happened. I believe my leg may be broken and have rib and neck injuries. I'm hoping to get a ride to hospital later today
> 
> Please forgive my comments. I'll ask Gods forgiveness also.


I knew something was up. You definitely weren't yourself


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I would like to apoligize to anyone I've offended or made rude comments to on this thread.
> 
> I was involved in an auto accident last week. I have been, still am, in a great deal of pain and resorted to alcohol to ease my pain. Not the best decision, but when snookered I could ignore my misery and get sleep. I don't have transportation and unable to drive so have not went to the hospital. In retrospect, I should have just took an ambulance ride when it happened. I believe my leg may be broken and have rib and neck injuries. I'm hoping to get a ride to hospital later today
> 
> Please forgive my comments. I'll ask Gods forgiveness also.


Hope you're feeling better soon!!!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/jesus-statue-church-pastors-defend-protests
> 
> How far would you go to defend your church against a horde of rioters?
> 
> 3 things I would gladly die for, God, Family and Country.


I would go full Old Testament on them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I would like to apoligize to anyone I've offended or made rude comments to on this thread.
> 
> I was involved in an auto accident last week. I have been, still am, in a great deal of pain and resorted to alcohol to ease my pain. Not the best decision, but when snookered I could ignore my misery and get sleep. I don't have transportation and unable to drive so have not went to the hospital. In retrospect, I should have just took an ambulance ride when it happened. I believe my leg may be broken and have rib and neck injuries. I'm hoping to get a ride to hospital later today
> 
> Please forgive my comments. I'll ask Gods forgiveness also.


I started to ban you for the language, then had second thoughts because you have been a member for years.
Get some rest my friend. If they give you pain meds, remember don't mix them with TOO much alcohol.
Let's see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some very good reflex fire work out today. Shoot on the move . Fist time for a couple of people. One sure had his eyes opened to What is the big deal with RedDot.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I would like to apoligize to anyone I've offended or made rude comments to on this thread.
> 
> I was involved in an auto accident last week. I have been, still am, in a great deal of pain and resorted to alcohol to ease my pain. Not the best decision, but when snookered I could ignore my misery and get sleep. I don't have transportation and unable to drive so have not went to the hospital. In retrospect, I should have just took an ambulance ride when it happened. I believe my leg may be broken and have rib and neck injuries. I'm hoping to get a ride to hospital later today
> 
> Please forgive my comments. I'll ask Gods forgiveness also.


Dayum... I hope you're ok and found a ride to the hospital!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers up on this end Brother. What affirmative physical steps might we offer to assist? Thanks.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I got to the hospital today. Wait was 4hrs and only got my leg checked out, it was bothering me the worse. Ribs and neck are just real sore. Luckily X-rays showed no breaks in the leg, will see an orthopedist to check for ligament/tendon damage. Unfortunately they are not giving out hardly any pain meds. They suggested Ibuprofin.........I got some more beer on the way home.

I had broken that leg badly 8 years ago and have a metal rod running from my knee to ankle. All that was intact. I still have a strap on walking cast and crutches from that break. Hopefully just be painful the next few weeks and no soft tissue damage.

Thanks to all, for having understanding for my foul demeanor the last week


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Have nothing to do with organized religion


So are you into disorganized religion???

Always wonder why people use the term "organized".. even a person that worships by themselves as a wiccan in the middle of a valley by a stream is organized...

even satanists are organized


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> So are you into disorganized religion???
> 
> Always wonder why people use the term "organized".. even a person that worships by themselves as a wiccan in the middle of a valley by a stream is organized...
> 
> even satanists are organized


I presume he means that he falls into the Jeffersonian pattern of thought on the matter.

"Believing with you that religion is a matter which lies solely between Man & his God, that he owes account to none other for his faith or his worship..."

Not partaking in the "organized" fanfare and ceremony instituted by men.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/jesus-statue-church-pastors-defend-protests
> 
> How far would you go to defend your church against a horde of rioters?
> 
> 3 things I would gladly die for, God, Family and Country.


I am on my church security team, which is made up of about 15 men and a couple ladies. We all have current or prior police or military experience and we all train together as often as we can. We also have a number of other members who have particular skills and related equipment. Rest assured if a crazed hoard came for our house of worship, we would defend it with all due vigor. It's not just a building to us, it is God's house. It's where many of baptized our children, married or wives, and said goodbye to our loved ones. I would never let it be defiled as some kind of political tantrum. But as to who lives and dies, that isn't a choice I make it would be a choice they make. They are free to keep walking.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I got to the hospital today. Wait was 4hrs and only got my leg checked out, it was bothering me the worse. Ribs and neck are just real sore. Luckily X-rays showed no breaks in the leg, will see an orthopedist to check for ligament/tendon damage. Unfortunately they are not giving out hardly any pain meds. They suggested Ibuprofin.........I got some more beer on the way home.
> 
> I had broken that leg badly 8 years ago and have a metal rod running from my knee to ankle. All that was intact. I still have a strap on walking cast and crutches from that break. Hopefully just be painful the next few weeks and no soft tissue damage.
> 
> Thanks to all, for having understanding for my foul demeanor the last week


Well glad they got you seen to. Sorry about the no good meds available. The Docs are all running scared of he lawyers. Sounds like the firewater makes you crazy. Can you find any reefer? How did you get so banged up. I done forgot. Thanks.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

patrioteer said:


> I am on my church security team, which is made up of about 15 men and a couple ladies. We all have current or prior police or military experience and we all train together as often as we can. We also have a number of other members who have particular skills and related equipment. Rest assured if a crazed hoard came for our house of worship, we would defend it with all due vigor. It's not just a building to us, it is God's house. It's where many of baptized our children, married or wives, and said goodbye to our loved ones. I would never let it be defiled as some kind of political tantrum. But as to who lives and dies, that isn't a choice I make it would be a choice they make. They are free to keep walking.


The big church where I worked a lot had all kinds of legal pistol packers in the audience..but Texas had a law they couldnt bring them to church. Dumbest law I ever heard about..I told em bring em anyway...now they changed the law I heard. They dont need me anymore sniff sniff. I could use they 30 bucks an hour...but if I was a bad guy I would not want to start any sheet with em.lol.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> The big church where I worked a lot had all kinds of legal pistol packers in the audience..but Texas had a law they couldnt bring them to church. Dumbest law I ever heard about..I told em bring em anyway...now they changed the law I heard. They dont need me anymore sniff sniff. I could use they 30 bucks an hour...but if I was a bad guy I would not want to start any sheet with em.lol.


We have two pastors and both of them preach with a nine on their hips. They keep em concealed but they are always armed. Our church even hosts a get together at the range every year for youth and another one for adults.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> The big church where I worked a lot had all kinds of legal pistol packers in the audience..but Texas had a law they couldnt bring them to church. Dumbest law I ever heard about..I told em bring em anyway...now they changed the law I heard. They dont need me anymore sniff sniff. I could use they 30 bucks an hour...but if I was a bad guy I would not want to start any sheet with em.lol.


Carry in places of worship has been legal in Texas since George W. signed concealed carry into law when he was the governor. There was, and still is, an option for them to post a legally binding sign that prevents such carry.
The thing they cleared up two years back was to allow members to operate *as* a security team, instead of only allowing hired security to operate in such a manner.
We still hire an officer, since citizens don't have true arresting authority.


----------



## Vera Hara (Jun 30, 2020)

The ain't burnin' down my church!


----------

